# How do I ground my case?



## Rswitz (Jun 20, 2009)

Should my power supply be plugged in and switched off, or should it be unplugged? will just wearing an anti static wrist band attached to my case be fine, or do i have to make sure my case is grounded first?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you're in the UK, you can leave the power-lead plugged in, just switch the power off at the wall if possible, that will keep the case earthed (grounded). I'm not certain about the USA, I think they only have 2-pin power-sockets.

While working inside the case, I've found those wrist-straps to be a PITA, just ensure your hand/wrist/bare-skin is touching some case-metalwork - It's easier to touch the case than not, in most instances :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Now Now we have 3 pin plugs in most buildings it's been standard since the 1960's.
All you need is to equal the the case potential the case does not have to be grounded if it and you are insulated there is no path to ground if it ia and your not there is, if you touch the bare metal frame or use a wrist you and the case will have the same potential so no discharge will occur.


----------

